# Crgw. How long is the wait from initial consultation to follow up consultation



## jessica60 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, 
Anyone know how quickly you can get started from the date of initial consultation to follow up consultation, then treatment. I am having ivf . No female issues, most tests done on nhs.

How long were all you guys waiting? 

Do you really need a follow up?

This at crgw


Thanks Jess


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Jess

It really depends on how busy they are.  They generally base a treatment plan off a potential EC date

I went straight from initial consultation to treatment planning (after bloods)

Give them a call to discuss options

Good luck - come and join us on the CRGW cyclers thread when you're ready 

Angelica
xx


----------

